# Yogurt Help Please!



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 20, 2016)

If you have any fruit (or toffee!) yogurts, fromage frais, or quark in your fridge, please would you have a look at the ingredients for me?  And if they DO NOT say lemon juice, citric acid, or any other kind of citrus, please post the brand and flavour!

I don't care how much fat or carbs or cals they have in them, so don't worry about those, I just want to know about citrus as I'm badly allergic to any kind of citrus, even in tiny amounts, and most yogurts contain lemon juice.  For years I've been eating Petits Filous fromage frais because they didn't ... but the last 2 packs I bought I noticed (after buying them  but thankfully before eating any  ) that they said "now with added vitamin D".  And when I checked the ingredients - yep, they mean they've added lemon juice so now I need to track down some alternatives in a hurry.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Nov 20, 2016)

Longley Farm yogurts just have fruit and cane sugar added to the yogurt.  Loads to choose from that aren't citrus - black cherry, raspberry, strawberry etc.  I usually have the natural ones.  Very thick as it's made with jersey cow milk but not overly sweet.  34p at Morrisons and I think some Asda sell them as well.

http://longleyfarm.com/longley-farm-yogurt


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks, Matt - actually R bought me some of those for me from a farm shop last week, but I haven't seen them in any of our local supermarkets, and he doesn't want to go to the farm shop every week as it's a bit far.  I'll have to look at the stockist list on their website ...

... no, just tried that and they say there aren't any near us, they don't even have our farm shop listed  
I searched Sainsbury's and Ocado websites for them and they both said no matches.  We don't have Asda or Morrisons.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Had another look at stockist list, and discovered that if I put the county rather than the postcode I do get our farm shop, but there's nowhere any nearer


----------



## KookyCat (Nov 21, 2016)

Have you tried Easiyo?  I resorted to making my own years ago because of the cult of the low fat yoghurt and I'm intolerant of some "preservatives".  I've never seen citric acid listed or lemon juice but there are loads of flavours and natural yoghurts so you'd need to check the ingredients for each type.  You need a flask type thing and the tubs to go in but after that you just add water to the sachets bung it in the flask and hey presto you get yoghurt 8 hours later.  It lasts for 14 days in the fridge (you can freeze it too) and is available from amazon, Lakeland, Wilko, QVC, Holland and Barrett and some supermarkets.  This link is for Lakeland because it shows the ingredients. http://www.lakeland.co.uk/content/documents/70506_label.pdf. This is the Greek which is the one I use most, but they also do a massive array of flavours, low fat versions and some that are flavoured but unsweetened if you prefer to sweeten yourself either with less sugar or with sweetener.  I'm a bit of a yoghurt obsessive, love the stuff and put it in almost everything 

It's much cheaper to culture your own yoghurt btw which I have done in the past but my Lakeland yoghurt maker bit the dust a few years ago and I haven't got round to replacing it.  Off the shelf wise I use Longley or Yeo Valley http://www.tesco.com/groceries/prod...gclid=CKuV1MiSudACFUEcGwodA6IC8w&gclsrc=aw.ds.  That link is the Tesco website, they list ingredients and carbs for everything (oh how I love you Tesco ).


----------



## Owen (Nov 21, 2016)

I just buy Greek and add my own fruit and flavours.


----------



## pottersusan (Nov 21, 2016)

You can make your own -
all you need is a wide mouthed vacuum flask, milk and a pot of live yoghurt to get you started and a thermometer


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you all for your ideas.  I had wondered about the Easiyo, @KookyCat - I don't want to make my own the traditional way as I really like flavoured yogurt for my pudding rather than plain yogurt with fruit or whatever added to it.  I'll have a look at the ingredients of the sachets on Lakeland, thanks.

Yeo Valley is no good, unfortunately - they were the first place I looked as I eat their natural yogurt for breakfast.  All their flavoured yogurts contain lemon juice.  And nearly all of Rachel's do too.  I went through them all on the Ocado site (which also lists ingredients), but looking at dozens of yogurts one at a time takes ages and I was losing the will to live, which is why I posted here!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Easiyo mixes say "flavouring"  - have emailed them to ask if any of them (other than the lemon, obviously) contain any citrus flavouring.  Their fruit squirts contain citric acid.


----------



## Vicsetter (Nov 21, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> Have you tried Easiyo?  I resorted to making my own years ago because of the cult of the low fat yoghurt and I'm intolerant of some "preservatives".  I've never seen citric acid listed or lemon juice but there are loads of flavours and natural yoghurts so you'd need to check the ingredients for each type.  You need a flask type thing and the tubs to go in but after that you just add water to the sachets bung it in the flask and hey presto you get yoghurt 8 hours later.  It lasts for 14 days in the fridge (you can freeze it too) and is available from amazon, Lakeland, Wilko, QVC, Holland and Barrett and some supermarkets.  This link is for Lakeland because it shows the ingredients. http://www.lakeland.co.uk/content/documents/70506_label.pdf. This is the Greek which is the one I use most, but they also do a massive array of flavours, low fat versions and some that are flavoured but unsweetened if you prefer to sweeten yourself either with less sugar or with sweetener.  I'm a bit of a yoghurt obsessive, love the stuff and put it in almost everything
> 
> It's much cheaper to culture your own yoghurt btw which I have done in the past but my Lakeland yoghurt maker bit the dust a few years ago and I haven't got round to replacing it.  Off the shelf wise I use Longley or Yeo Valley http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=258756574&sc_cmp=ppc-_-sh-_-msh-_-bg-_-px_|_shopping_gsc_|_all_products-_-&gclid=CKuV1MiSudACFUEcGwodA6IC8w&gclsrc=aw.ds.  That link is the Tesco website, they list ingredients and carbs for everything (oh how I love you Tesco ).


I gave up on Easiyo, apart from it shipping all the way from NewZealand, it's expensive and I had some failures.  I make my own with a Lakeland Yourt maker, p.s. If yours is broken then phone them up, they replaced mine without question even though it was over a year old (part of the Lakeland Guarantee).It make a litre at a time and is never ending, you use your last batch to start the next, just add long life milk (semi skimmed, full fat etc).


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

What Vic said. I also have a Lakeland yoghurt maker and do my own thing these days and freeze it till I need it. I don't have a lot so a litre will last me a couple of weeks. You could add some No Added Sugar squash for flavour (no I haven't tried it, it's only just occurred to me - Vimto flavour anyone?). I normally add a few berries or nuts to mine for the taste. The Easiyo was indeed easy, but YUCK! The result was far too sweet for me and sent my BGs rocketing.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

It is a common experience with Easi-yo, to be a bit and miss! I am a member of a forum where many also found the same.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 21, 2016)

I make my own too using full fat long life organic milk from Sainsburys.  This allows me to pour it straight into the yogurt maker, add a spoonful of Greek yogurt as culture and voila...a bit pot of delicious home made yogurt. 

For flavouring I melt a little butter in a pan, add some water and blend in cocoa powder, stevia cyrstals and vanilla paste.  This goes into an old Nutella jar and sits in the fridge.  When I want a chocolatey fix I just mix some into a bowl of yogurt.  A little maple syrup mixed with yogurt is also delicious.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks everyone - will think about it.  I'd really rather buy ready-made yogurt if I can find anything suitable as I don't cook (I loathe cooking - as unpleasant, tedious chores go, I'd rather scrub toilets) so making our own means extra work for R - also I want the flavouring mixed in to start with rather than added at the eating stage.  But at this rate I suspect we may end up investing in some sort of yogurt maker ...

As far as the Easiyo is concerned, I like sweet things and they don't normally send my blood sugar up, so that shouldn't be a problem for me!  Yes, I am a weird diabetic!

But I doubt I could have no-added sugar squash, Alison, though thanks for the idea  - I can't have normal squash as it's too full of ingredients (by which I mean colours, flavours, sweeteners, preservatives - oh, and of course, citric acid ...  )


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> oh, and of course, citric acid


Oops! Sowwy.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 21, 2016)

Have you tried Quark?  I buy it from LIDL and it's delicious.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Had to look that up, @Marsbartoastie - Quark to me is something the Quarkbeast says (@KookyCat will know what I'm talking about, don't know if anyone else will!).  Or possibly something charming.

Looks like some of those also going to be flavoured with lemon or lime, so I'm back to my original question, trying to find out which brands/flavours are citrus-free.  It could give me a few more options though so I'll add it to my original post - thanks


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Just looked at Lakeland yogurt-maker, hmmm.  Does anyone know of a yogurt-maker, other than Easiyo, where you can add the fruit or other flavouring at the beginning rather than having to make natural yogurt and then mix the fruit or whatever in at the end?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

I am not sure but I would have thought adding fruit at the begining, would affect the fermenting process.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

You may well be right, Grovesy - I don't know anything about cooking!  I just don't much like natural yogurt with fruit added to it, it's not sweet enough for me.  I was thinking of those bread-makers which allow you to add something like seeds or raisins to a separate compartment, and mix them in for you at the relevant stage, and wondering if any yogurt-makers do something similar.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> You may well be right, Grovesy - I don't know anything about cooking!  I just don't much like natural yogurt with fruit added to it, it's not sweet enough for me.  I was thinking of those bread-makers which allow you to add something like seeds or raisins to a separate compartment, and mix them in for you at the relevant stage, and wondering if any yogurt-makers do something similar.


I am not much of cook either, though I call kitchen gadgets dust collectors. 
I don't mind plain yogurt fruit added used to make my own fruit salad to put in many years ago. I also don't like the after taste of some commercial yogurts. I tend now to put green yogurt on top of fruit as you would a dollop of cream.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

R has just read this thread and had two ideas - 1) if we can freeze the Longley Farm ones he can buy them in bulk next time he goes to farm shop and then he won't have to go too often.
And 2) I could blend natural yogurt with fruit smoothie (if I can find any which doesn't contain citric acid) or fruit juice so it tastes of fruit yogurt rather than of natural yogurt put on top of fruit.  I told him that blending was cooking, so I like the first idea better!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 21, 2016)

Worth trying both above suggestions!

Also, how about adding a small quantity of high-fruit jam (plus eg berries as well, if wanted) to thick Greek yogurt, to make it a bit sweeter?


----------



## Robin (Nov 21, 2016)

silentsquirrel said:


> Worth trying both above suggestions!
> 
> Also, how about adding a small quantity of high-fruit jam (plus eg berries as well, if wanted) to thick Greek yogurt, to make it a bit sweeter?


Unfortunately commercially produced jam often has lemon juice or citric acid in it, to aid setting. Microwaving or otherwise heating up frozen berries until their juices start to run might work


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 21, 2016)

Good point, Robin, hadn't thought of that.....
I make my own jam, usually from plums, wild cherries or blackberries foraged by OH, or peach/nectarine when reduced to silly prices at end of Sunday afternoons in Morrisons.  I don't need to add lemon juice or pectin, and only use 65 to 70% normal amount of sugar.  Strawberry would be more of a problem to get it to set without lemon, but we never have enough strawberries for jam-making.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Duchy strawberry preserve is the one I get, as that's citrus-free, so I could try with that, thanks @silentsquirrel 

Berries are difficult at the moment because I can't tolerate non-organic soft fruit, it tastes too strongly of pesticides.  We need to start growing our own (we're looking for a gardener to help us clear so we can start planting things here - can't really do much ourselves until we've found one).

R has been known to make jam, but usually we just tend to eat the fruit, or put it in crumble


----------



## khskel (Nov 21, 2016)

Collective Yogurts are very nice. I don't have any in at the moment but from the ingredients listed on the Sainsbury site they seem OK


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you, @khskel - I will have a look at those


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Duchy strawberry preserve is the one I get, as that's citrus-free, so I could try with that, thanks @silentsquirrel
> 
> Berries are difficult at the moment because I can't tolerate non-organic soft fruit, it tastes too strongly of pesticides.  We need to start growing our own (we're looking for a gardener to help us clear so we can start planting things here - can't really do much ourselves until we've found one).
> 
> R has been known to make jam, but usually we just tend to eat the fruit, or put it in crumble


Unless you have large area to grow fruit, crops not always that plentiful. I grow blueberries have three bushes but never have enough for a bowl full at time. I grow raspberries have about 10 canes in the peak season I do get a small bowl full though I do get a small handful over a 3-4 months.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm not going to plant cane fruit, as it's too much work for me (and we already have some along the back border shared with our neighbour).  I'm planning to grow strawberries, gooseberries, blueberries, and various currants - and I won't let R waste the things which don't crop very much on jam!  We have stacks of space here, it's a much bigger garden than our old one, where I didn't really have room for fruit, except for tomatoes in planters.  Once we've got this one cleared we're also going to plant apple, pear, plum, and cherry trees, so we're looking forward to much more variety of home-grown fruit in future years.  The previous owners only left us a rhubarb patch and a sickly dwarf plum tree.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

Good luck. I have to grow my blueberries in pots as my soil is not suitable in the borders.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Unless you have large area to grow fruit, crops not always that plentiful. I grow blueberries have three bushes but never have enough for a bowl full at time. I grow raspberries have about 10 canes in the peak season I do get a small bowl full though I do get a small handful over a 3-4 months.



You should be getting shedloads more than that off 10 canes - are they being pruned properly?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

They are autumn one so they are cut to the ground every year.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Good luck. I have to grow my blueberries in pots as my soil is not suitable in the borders.


We'll have to do that too.  I had alkaline clay in my last garden, was soooo looking forward to getting something different, and guess what I've got?  Yep, alkaline clay


----------



## Rosiecarmel (Nov 23, 2016)

Is this any good?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2016)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> We'll have to do that too.  I had alkaline clay in my last garden, was soooo looking forward to getting something different, and guess what I've got?  Yep, alkaline clay


So have I , I did try in ground but dead loss,. I bought a recommended selection to grow together from Sutton's, that I grow in large pots. I am the only one who eats them, and I use them to su0plement my shop ones. This year I did not have as many as previous years, and thought I should have had more, then one morning I discovered why, a blackbird was sitting on the rim of the pot stealing them.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 23, 2016)

Blueberries along with lots of other plants are what as termed lime haters and clay tends to be limey.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2016)

grovesy said:


> This year I did not have as many as previous years, and thought I should have had more, then one morning I discovered why, a blackbird was sitting on the rim of the pot stealing them.



Oops!  Ah well, at least you have well-fed wildlife


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 23, 2016)

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=293597985&sc_cmp=ppc-_-sh-_-msh-_-bg-_-px_|_shopping_gsc_|_all_products-_-&gclid=CjwKEAiAmdXBBRD0hZCVkYHTl20SJACWsZj9zwZWRkR2iEoRh0AjjRWHKSsc48FA92vURsdHDEhLwhoCvcrw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Contains milk and nothing else.  Available in Lidl for 80p.  Unfortunately, you'd still have the bother of picking up a spoon and stirring in some maple syrup/jam/organic fruit etc.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks, Marsbartoastie, but I'm looking for flavoured (fruit or toffee) type things, not natural ones - I want something sweet for pudding!  I have Yeo Valley natural yogurt, which I eat for breakfast, but I don't really like it poured over fruit, I like the flavouring mixed in.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 23, 2016)

Mixing in some maple syrup would give you a sweet toffee flavour.  Mixing in some chocolate sauce (as previously mentioned) would give you a sweet chocolate flavour.  Stirring in some jam would give you a sweet fruit flavour.  I'm beginning to think this is an elaborate wind up!


----------



## Owen (Nov 23, 2016)

Plus you can burn some calories whilst stirring


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 23, 2016)

I'm just trying to get my  philosophical  head round the difference between fruit  flavored  yogurt and yogurt  flavored  with fruit, same as do you like milk in your tea, or your tea with milk.


----------



## Owen (Nov 23, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'm just trying to get my  philosophical  head round the difference between fruit  flavored  yogurt and yogurt  flavored  with fruit, same as do you like milk in your tea, or your tea with milk.


In fairness mike, not all milk is equal. There is, goats, sheep, lactose free, soya, coconut just to name a few. Then the order of construction. Milk first? Plus stirring anticlockwise or clockwise depending on which hemisphere you are in. Plus there is a research paper on biscuit saturation.


----------



## FergusC (Nov 23, 2016)

Rosiecarmel said:


> View attachment 2324 View attachment 2325
> 
> Is this any good?


Problems could be
1)Does Lime act like Lemon?
2)Will the lemony flavour of lemon balm trigger a psychosomatic* * response


----------



## Jonsi (Nov 23, 2016)

mikeyB said:


> I'm just trying to get my  philosophical  head round the difference between fruit  flavored  yogurt and yogurt  flavored  with fruit, same as do you like milk in your tea, or your tea with milk.


I can answer the milk thing...if you put the milk in first it warms more gradually than if you 'shock' it with a lot of heat. Suddenly heating a protein like milk hardens it so it won't take as nice. It should always be milk first. Can't add anything about yoghurt tho' as I don't like them.


----------



## Radders (Nov 23, 2016)

I have experimented quite a lot with yoghurt because like you, I don't enjoy the flavour of natural yoghurt, and adding fruit doesn't seem to disguise that. The success I am now having is by getting Greek yoghurt (Fage Total, not the low fat one), which is less sharp to start with, and adding sufficient sucralose as well as the fruit. I just had one with a mashed banana and it was the yummiest most satisfying dessert ever, only improved by adding crunchy peanut butter! Another thing I use is rehydrated prunes chopped up with a few walnuts. I too hate cooking but this really doesn't fall into that category and the delayed gratification improves the enjoyment!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 23, 2016)

Radders said:


> I have experimented quite a lot with yoghurt because like you, I don't enjoy the flavour of natural yoghurt, and adding fruit doesn't seem to disguise that. The success I am now having is by getting Greek yoghurt (Fage Total, not the low fat one), which is less sharp to start with, and adding sufficient sucralose as well as the fruit. I just had one with a mashed banana and it was the yummiest most satisfying dessert ever, only improved by adding crunchy peanut butter! Another thing I use is rehydrated prunes chopped up with a few walnuts. I too hate cooking but this really doesn't fall into that category and the delayed gratification improves the enjoyment!



It sounds lovely and quite inventive radders but I find myself thinking for the carb cost of all that palaver I could have had a piece of chocolate cheecake!  I know not as healthy but deliciously more decadent.


----------



## Radders (Nov 23, 2016)

Amigo said:


> It sounds lovely and quite inventive radders but I find myself thinking for the carb cost of all that palaver I could have had a piece of chocolate cheecake!  I know not as healthy but deliciously more decadent.


A very small piece of chocolate cheesecake I would think? And it really isn't a palaver, mashing a banana and mixing in a yoghurt and some sucralose?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2016)

[PEDANTRY]Back in the olden times when tea was first imported the high society folk who drank the stuff did so out of very expensive and fragile porcelain which would shatter if you poured in anything that was too hot. Which is why we have the tradition of always putting the milk in first. This meant the cup heated up more slowly and thus didn't explode.[/PEDANTRY]

[PEDANTRY 2] Lime is citrus and therefore could also be a problem.[/PEDANTRY 2]


----------



## Amigo (Nov 23, 2016)

Radders said:


> A very small piece of chocolate cheesecake I would think? And it really isn't a palaver, mashing a banana and mixing in a yoghurt and some sucralose?



Just me making naughty choices, mainly because yoghurt doesn't float my boat and banana spikes me to the stars!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 23, 2016)

Radders said:


> I have experimented quite a lot with yoghurt because like you, I don't enjoy the flavour of natural yoghurt, and adding fruit doesn't seem to disguise that.



Yes, that's the problem with the plain things - not at all like adding milk to tea or tea to milk which will just mix together either way.

The plain yoghurt or quark might work with maple syrup though, @Marsbartoastie - I'd forgotten that idea, sorry - they would be mixable in a way plain yogurt and a separate portion of fruit are not (or at least not without a blender, and we don't have one).

I'm just frustrated by the lack of ready-made fruit yogurts which don't contain citrus   as that is what I was really looking for.

Lime would definitely be a problem for me, Fergus and Alison, as you say - I'd already noticed that, I read everything very carefully as there's some sort of citrus in so many things.

Anyway, R has now bought about a fortnight's worth of Longley Farm yogurts and I'm going to experiment with feezing a couple to see if they freeze OK - if they do the problem is solved, he can just go and buy me a month's worth every time he goes to the farm shop and we can freeze half of them.


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 13, 2017)

Thank heavens the problem is now solved.
I for one will be able to sleep better tonight!


----------



## Jonsi (Jan 15, 2017)

Hey Clockwork... I was in Lidl yesterday and noticed a large tub of Milbona Strawberry yoghurt (like a mini bucket with a handle).

 I looked at the ingredients and it didn't mention citrus or anything citrus-ish at all. It did say that colouring was from beetroot but even I know that beetroot isn't citrus.

Maybe worth checking it out in a Lidl store near you.

Don't worry about the Milbona yoghurt product recall last year, that was to do with milk labelling not citrus.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks, Jonsi, I will look out for that if I can find a Lidl anywhere near


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 15, 2017)

That is, assuming it's a Lidl brand - will have a look at some other supermarkets online for it too ...


----------



## MrClogMan (Jan 15, 2017)

We don't have a medical section on the forum so I'm going to hijack this thread...

It seems Thrush is quite common amongst diabetics. Does anyone have any recommendations for a good yoghurt to treat this and other sweat rash like symptoms? Would it need to be organic and sugar free?


----------



## trophywench (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes - both 'live' yoghurt and sugar-free, Mr Clogman.

It goes horribly 'crusty' when applied externally though as it dries out - this is where girls have the advantage since we can apply it very un-messily to the affected area internally by using a Tampax applicator when we don't otherwise need the Tampax, LOL

And it does mean getting into a shower under warm plain unadulterated tap water every morning - at least!


----------



## Jonsi (Jan 15, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Thanks, Jonsi, I will look out for that if I can find a Lidl anywhere near


There's one in Oxford,  Cirencester, Witney & Bishops Cleeve. My nearest is 8 miles away or 13 miles away (no shops at all where I live).


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 15, 2017)

Thank you again, that's really helpful


----------



## FergusC (Jan 15, 2017)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> That is, assuming it's a Lidl brand - will have a look at some other supermarkets online for it too ...


Milbona IS a Lidl brand so you are unlikely to get it elsewhere.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Jan 16, 2017)

Thanks, Fergus, that's useful to know.


----------



## Owen (Jan 17, 2017)

Jonsi said:


> There's one in Oxford,  Cirencester, Witney & Bishops Cleeve. My nearest is 8 miles away or 13 miles away (no shops at all where I live).


Shame, I used to live in bishops cleave, no Lidl anywhere near me so I will have to put up with citrus in my yogurt or apply massive effort to make my own.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 17, 2017)

Lemon juice is Vitamin D? I've to take tablets and then have xrays! Why can't I just drink lemon juice then? I could have PLJ like back in the 60s. 

I hate food labels, they mess about with them just to get around the rules imho.


----------



## Robin (Jan 17, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Lemon juice is Vitamin D? I've to take tablets and then have xrays! Why can't I just drink lemon juice then? I could have PLJ like back in the 60s.
> 
> I hate food labels, they mess about with them just to get around the rules imho.


I don't think lemon juice contains vitamin D, Ditto, I think they probably just reformulated the whole product and coincidentally added it.


----------



## Ditto (Jan 18, 2017)

Good job you noticed. I wouldn't have!


----------

